# unsure



## dlpjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey everyone.
I am signed up to begin classes at Le cordon bleu culinary school in Miami in January. I have zero restaurant experience but it has always been a dream of mine to cook. Some people are telling me not to waste my money and I am starting to get a little worried. Does any one have any advice so I know Im doing the right thing.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## icedhazelnut (Nov 26, 2002)

Who are these people that are telling you that you are wasting your time? Are they successful people in the business you are dreaming of entering? If not, than I say, don't listen. Life is interesting and in my opinion the only way to really know if a decision is right or wrong is to jump in! No one can answer the right or wrong decision question for you. No one but you, that is.

Are you excited about starting? What does your 'instinct' tell you. Life is always flexible also; if this is not right for you, you will know in a short time. There are no quarantees that we are making the right decisions, so don't be afraid or worried. "Follow in the direction of your dreams...... always....you will find your path." It may not be the path you thought you would take or had planned for...but you will find your way. Listening to the experience of other SUCCESSFUL chefs, etc., is always a good thing. But follow your heart/ instinct and be willing to take the bumps in the road as you travel it.

I've watched my son travel the road from being the kitchen help at summer camp, to culinary school in Boston, to being offered jobs a couple of the best hotels in Boston before even graduating, then moving on and taking some jobs he shouldn't have and suffering through those bumps, but he persevered and is in a place that is 'right ' for him. 

Someone wrote a book a while ago called "Do What You Love, and The Money Will Follow!" Heck, you don't have to buy the book, just read the title...every day!


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

You are the only one who can decide what you should do with your future. 

What are they telling you will be a waste of your money - school, that particular school, or becoming a chef? You say that cooking has been a longterm dream for you. Do you want to be a chef or a cook? Since you've accepted an offer from the program in Miami my guess is that you want to be a chef. There are good books that describe the experience of working in the culinary industry - you might pick up one of those and see if it deepens your dream or sends you running and screaming from the idea of being a chef.

You must be careful with advice from people - even (especially) when they are very well meaning and care for you. Do they have the knowledge and experience to give you solid advice on the subject? If not, you should view their advice for what it is (probably well intentioned concern rooted in anxiety) and base your decisions on fact. Would they rather see you follow someone else's dream for a paycheck even if it will mean giving up on your dreams?


----------



## sebie (Nov 29, 2006)

I have many friends that went to that school, and by the way they cook I can tell you that they sure waisted their time( joking) 

We'll its is upto you and how much you are willing to get out of it, you waist your time only if you don't take full advantage of what you purchased.

if you absolutely adore cooking, and can't see your self doing anything else but that? than is time to take it up to the next level. :roll:


----------



## dlpjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. I figured as much. I do want to be a chef and the more i think about it the more i know im making the right decision. Its funny (or sad) how many people want to shoot down other peoples goals with little or no idea of what they are talking about.
Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

Keep smiling & nodding at the naysayers and tell them that they have "interesting viewpoints". 

I wish you all the best of success and luck as well =)


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

The majority of complaints I hear regarding <Insert Name Here> Culinary School comes from students that were absent/tardy alot of the time, didn't do any of their homework, didn't put 100% of their efforts, and really didn't take it seriously.

For those students I would say they have nobody but themselves to blame for wasting their time/money.

Le Cordon Bleu is a very reputable institution (I graduated from the LCB Program in Chicago) but DON'T depend on the prestige of the LCB ribbon to make you the best chef you can be. You have to do it yourself. Show up to classes every day on time, show up with a clean/pressed uniform, do the extra credit, take notes even though nobody else is, do your homework, ask alot of questions, make mistakes, make friendships/industry connections, squeeze every drop of knowledge you can get out of the school.

The more you learn now, the better prepared you are for a great job in the industry later.


----------

